# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschapsmisselijkheid  Wat te doen bij misselijkheid tijdens zwangerschap

## bbboyyy

Zwangerschapsmisselijkheid  misselijkheid zwangerschap

Lees het volledige artikel op: http://gezond10.nl/zwangerschap/zwan...-zwangerschap/  :Embarrassment: 


1. Drink water vermindert zwangerschapsmisselijkheid
Vrouwen die ieder uur een glas water dringen hebben een lagere kans op het hebben van zwangerschapsmisselijkheid.

2. Gember. Het is goed voor je spijsverteringsstelsel en het helpt om de uitscheiding van zuur in je maag, die verantwoordelijk is voor misselijkheid en braken, te blokkeren.

3. Citroen is daadwerkelijk een uitstekende citrusvrucht dat zwangerschapsmisselijkheid vermindert.

4. Pepermunt is een geweldige remedie tegen zwangerschapsmisselijkheid

5. venkel

6. vitamine B6 inname verhogen

*7,8,9,10* Lees verder op : http://gezond10.nl/zwangerschap/zwan...-zwangerschap/

----------

